

Take Control of Your Twitter Data: Introducing Crowdbooster (YC S10) Pro Exports - mlinsey
http://blog.crowdbooster.com/take-control-of-your-twitter-data-introducing

======
jcsalterego

      4. You will not attempt or encourage others to:
    
        A. sell, rent, lease, sublicense, redistribute, or syndicate the
           Twitter API or Twitter Content to any third party for such
           party to develop additional products or services without prior
           written approval from Twitter;
    

\- <http://dev.twitter.com/pages/api_terms>

But you never know.

~~~
mlinsey
We don't believe that spreadsheets of data about your own Twitter account are
a useful way to "develop an additional product or service" and that's not how
we're pitching the feature. This feature is based on requests from several
professional social media managers among our beta users, who wanted a way of
exporting the data to give their management reports on their Twitter usage. If
we find out that anyone is paying to download our spreadsheets for the purpose
of re-importing the spreadsheets to build their own Twitter-related product or
service, we will take appropriate action.

Thanks for the note of caution, though. There are risks to developing a
service on top of a third-party platform, and we strive to maintain a good
relationship with Twitter to mitigate those risks.

~~~
tibbon
We were doing similar with the 140kit and got shut down fyi. We were making it
easier for the average person to access their streaming API and we were adding
value through additional data analysis and graphs. Twitter wants to make money
now it seems from the data, and is realizing that its a commodity for them to
control tighter.

I _thought_ we had developed a good working relationship with Twitter and
their API team, but it doesn't seem that was the case.

------
ivankirigin
Crowdbooster is lots of fun. I've been using it on my own piddly twitter
account and a mega twitter account, @dropbox. Knowing which tweets resonate
the most with the audience is great. Hint: people liked Dropquest.

<http://twitter.com/ikirigin>

<http://twitter.com/dropbox>

<http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=659>

------
gnubardt
ThinkUp has a similar feature, it indexes your twitter activity (and facebook)
and allows you to export and analyze it as you see fit.

<http://thinkupapp.com/>

------
endlessvoid94
I've been using CrowdBooster to see how my @thathigh tweets are engaging users
-- it's pretty awesome. Highly recommend.

------
floozyspeak
Twapperkeeper just rant into this same issue. I'd wager you'll do the same.
<http://twapperkeeper.wordpress.com/>

------
fourspace
That logo looks REALLY familiar.

------
kno
Is Posterous down?

